# bronchoscopy 31623



## kostecki (Jan 11, 2010)

procedure was fiberoptic bronchoscopy with bronchial washing and brushing, distal left mainstream bronchus and right upper lobe bronchus.

I think 31623 is the correct CPT code.  Can I bill a modifier on this procedure to indicate both left and right were done?  In this case would it be a modifier 50?


----------



## LLcoder (Jan 11, 2010)

I believe 31623 is the correct code, You could append modified -50 I would think, because in the CPT manual it states: Bronchoscopy 31622-31656: A rigid or flexible bronchoscope is inserted through the oropharynx and vocal cords beyone the trachea into the right OR left bronchi.  In your case both the right and left are done.


----------

